# opţionale asociate



## olicica77

Ajutaţimă vă rog cu această expresie. este preluat din lista de discipline studiate la universitate


----------



## farscape

Este cumva vorba de "lista de cursuri" opţionale asociate (cu o disciplină, direcţie de specializare)? Fără aceste detalii (context  ) nu ştiu cum să te ajut.

Later,

.


----------



## olicica77

Da este lista de cursuri, tabela (disciplina 1,2,3 ...) si Optionale asociate (disciplina 1,2, 3 ..)


----------



## farscape

OK, atunci putem să zicem "related electives" sau chiar "related electives courses" dacă contextul o cere.

f.

.


----------

